# Preseason [1] - Boston Celtics at Cleveland Cavaliers - 10/10



## Premier

*Preseason [1]: Boston Celtics at Cleveland Cavaliers - 10/10*









 at









The Boston Celtics play the Cleveland Cavaliers at the Quicken Loans Arena in Cleveland, Ohio on Tuesday, October 10th, 2006. The game will be at 7:00 EST and will be televised by







New England.

The Boston Celtics' '05-'06 season series agaisnt the Cleveland Cavaliers consisted of four regular season games and two preseason games [the following is in reverse order]. The Celtics' regular season record against the Cavaliers last season was 0-4. The Celtics won one of two games against the Cavaliers in the preseason of last year.

The Boston Cetlics' final regular season game against the Cleveland Cavaliers resulted in a loss, 88-93* (*boxscore*)*. In their 81st game, the Celtics had little reason to play, as they were mathematically eliminated from the playoffs at this point. Tony Allen and Gerald Green combined for 40 points against a LeBron-less Cavalier team. Larry Hughes' 21/5/6/5 were enough for victory.

The Boston Cetlics' second to last regular season game against the Cleveland Cavaliers resulted in a loss, 82-94* (*boxscore*)*. Consistent with the season series, the Celtics' bench was completely inadequate, as the starting lineup scored 71 of the Celtics' 82 points, 36 of the Celtics' 44 rebounds, and 16 of the Celtics' 19 assists. The Cavaliers were once again lead by LeBron James' 36 points.

The Boston Cetlics' second regular season game against the Cleveland Cavaliers resulted in a loss, 109-113* (*boxscore*)*. The double overtime thriller concluded in misfortune despite Paul Pierce's fifty points, seven rebounds, and eight assists. LeBron James had a triple-double [43/12/11/2/4] leading the Cavs to victory. Aside from three other starters, no Celtics players scored over six points even considering the ten extra minutes of playing time. The game became Paul versus LeBron very quickly.

The Boston Celtics' first regular season game against the Cleveland Cavaliers resulted in a loss, 93-115* (*boxscore*)*. Three Celtics players scored twenty or more points [Paul Pierce, Ricky Davis, and Mark Blount]; however, the remaining players did not score more than six points, as the Celtics committed twenty turnovers to the Cavaliers' eight. LeBron James and Larry Hughes combined for 61 of the Cavaliers' 115 points and Drew Gooden had a double-double [13/15].

The Boston Celtics' final preseason game agains the Cleveland Cavaliers resulted in victory, 101-100 *(*boxscore*)*. As NBA.com described it, "The third-stringers of the Boston Celtics got the better of the third-stringers of the Cleveland Cavaliers." Ricky Davis and JUSTIN REED [!] each scored nineteen points and Gerald Green hit the game winner. The Cavaliers were lead by LeBron James [16] and Zydrunas Ilgauskas [18], as both teams prepared for their regular season openers. 

The Boston Celtics' first preseason game agains the Cleveland Cavaliers resulted in a loss, 86-99 *(*boxscore*)*. As NBA.com described it, "The third-stringers of the Boston Celtics got the better of the third-stringers of the Cleveland Cavaliers." Paul Pierce [who else?] lead the Celtics with eighteen points and seven rebounds. The Cavaliers were lead by workout warrior and general bust Luke Jackson and his fourteen points, only 111 less than his career total.

The probable starters for each team:





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | *Team Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 <center>​ 







*Roster* | Team Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes
​ 
 *Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*​ </center>​  
 Please *[url=""]visit*[/url] the *Cleveland Cavaliers **Forum **Game **Thread **!*


----------



## Premier

*Re: Preseason [1]: Boston Celtics at Cleveland Cavaliers - 10/10*

Well, it has been a _long_ off-season. I'm ready for some basketball and there is no better feeling than watching LeBron and the Cavaliers beat the Celtics for the first of many times [  ]. Just under six months removed from their last game, the Boston Celtics are the same different team, making multiple transactions, while still retaining their inferiority. No longer with the team [thankfully] is Raef LaFrentz, Dan Dickau, and Orien Greene. The new additions to the franchise include grizzled veteran Theo Ratliff, and young guns Sebastian Telfair, Rajon Rondo, Leon Powe, and Allen Ray. The Celtics will likely use their familiar starting lineup of Delonte West, Paul Pierce, Wally Szczerbiak, Ryan Gomes, and Kendrick Perkins, but expect to see a lot of playing time from the younger players, as Doc begins his season-long quest to determine the rotation.

Will add more if convenient.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

omg...basketball...im so excited its ridiculous :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## aquaitious

I can't believe it's almost here. Wow, finally a real sport on TV!


----------



## agoo

All of the excitement, and I'm nine hours away.


----------



## BackwoodsBum

*Re: Preseason [1]: Boston Celtics at Cleveland Cavaliers - 10/10*



Premier said:


> The Celtics will likely use their familiar starting lineup of Delonte West, Paul Pierce, Wally Szczerbiak, Ryan Gomes, and Kendrick Perkins, but expect to see a lot of playing time from the younger players, as Doc begins his season-long quest to determine the rotation.


Shouldn't this read:

"The Celtics will likely use their familiar starting lineup of Delonte West, Paul Pierce, Wally Szczerbiak, Ryan Gomes, and Kendrick Perkins, but expect to see a lot of playing time from the younger players, as Doc begins his season-long quest to determine *which 15 guys he will shuffle in and out of the lineup at random throughout the season*. :biggrin:


----------



## Causeway

Very much looking forward to some actualu hoops. I specifically am excited to see how Big Al, Perks, Theo, Bassy and Rondo look.


----------



## Sundance

Woo hoo! Let's get this thing started! :banana: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## KingHandles

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> omg...basketball...im so excited its ridiculous :clap: :clap: :clap:


Yeah, I have it auto tuned already. I love seeing these guys on T.V. again after a long summer. Theres no better feeling.


----------



## LX

Alright, time for anothe rseason of ****ty Celtics basketball!

Yes!


----------



## P-Dub34

I can't wait to watch this game...






...on NBA.com gamecast.



> Wow, finally a real sport on TV!


What do you mean? Baseball's been on for months.


----------



## whiterhino

YEAH!!! FINALLY it's hoops time again!


----------



## aquaitious

I'll try setting up my TV Tuner and hope to save some exclusive bbb.net Celtic highlights.


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> I'll try setting up my TV Tuner and hope to save some exclusive bbb.net Celtic highlights.


We should use YouTube instead of a Google-owned compa...er, nevermind.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

do yall see Al jefferson playing alot of minutes this game?


----------



## Premier

Sure. It's preseason and even the scrubs play.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Sure. It's preseason and even the scrubs play.


With this coach the scrub play regardless if it's Pre- or Championship - season.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> We should use YouTube instead of a Google-owned compa...er, nevermind.


Whatever gets us more viewers. 

Hopefully Google will let us transfer it to both Google Video and YouTube, instead of having to upload it again.


----------



## KingHandles

aquaitious said:


> With this coach the scrub play regardless if it's Pre- or Championship - season.


And that's the bottom line...


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

What about Rajn Rondo, is he going to play big minutes, and what will his role be this season?


----------



## KingHandles

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> What about Rajn Rondo, is he going to play big minutes, and what will his role be this season?


I hope he plays a good amount of minutes. I'm looking forward to seeing what we get from him.


----------



## Premier

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> What about Rajn Rondo, is he going to play big minutes, and what will his role be this season?


Honestly, no one knows what Doc is thinking [and the subsequent joke is too easy so I'll skip it].

Rondo is behind Delonte West, Sebastian Telfiar, and possibly Tony Allen. I don't see too many opportunities for Rondo, but he should get some burn in the preseason.


----------



## Floods

I'm hyped. :banana:


----------



## agoo

Premier said:


> Honestly, no one knows what Doc is thinking [and the subsequent joke is too easy so I'll skip it].
> 
> Rondo is behind Delonte West, Sebastian Telfiar, and possibly Tony Allen. I don't see too many opportunities for Rondo, but he should get some burn in the preseason.


Leave it to Doc to leave a point guard behind two shooting guards at the one.


----------



## Premier

Well, if Telfair starts, West is the third guard behind Telfair and Pierce. That means that Rondo will get minimal minutes and Allen will play shooting guard for defensive purposes.


----------



## Premier

Remember to visit the Cavaliers Forum Game Thread, too.


----------



## KingHandles

Can we bet on this yet? Prem linked us but I didn't see it.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Preseason [1]: Boston Celtics at Cleveland Cavaliers - 10/10*

I don't think we're going to do preseason betting. If the bookies decide to do it, I'll let you know.


----------



## Premier

It looks like Sebastian Telfair and Theo Ratliff will be starting according to Celtics.com's game notes.


----------



## Premier

Celtics.com's preview including positional analysis.

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">Preview: Celtics at Cavaliers

Tuesday, October 10, 2006
Quicken Loans Arena, 7:00 PM*
TV:* Fox Sports Net New England

The Celtics kick off their preseason slate tonight in Cleveland against the Cavaliers, and while the Cavs have come out and declared a starting lineup, the Celtics are still in the midst of trying to figure out who will separate themselves from the pack and claim starting jobs, aside from Paul Pierce and Wally Szczerbiak. 

 Individual performances in games this week may go a long way toward helping decide those roles. Of the starting lineup, Doc Rivers said he hasn't figured it out for tonight's game just yet. 

 "Obviously, some guys are trying to make the team and some guys are trying to make the team better," said Rivers. "Paul and Wally will start. Other than that, we're going to mix it up."</td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## KingHandles

I've never longed for a man's voice as much as I am Mike and Tommy right now.


----------



## Premier

LeBron starts off the game stealing a bad pass from Telfair and emphatically finishing with a dunk.


----------



## aquaitious

Hi, why's Theo starting?

Good news: I didn't see a Accountemps commercial yet.


----------



## KingHandles

Heyyyy we still don't know how to hold on to the ball.


----------



## Premier

LeBron is a complete terror in the open court and the Celtics are creating too many fast-break opportunities for the Cavaliers. Telfair already has like three turnovers.


----------



## aquaitious

Is it just me or is Ryan Gomes the man?


----------



## aquaitious

2 on Theo, TIME FOR PERK!!!


----------



## Premier

The Celtics are going with Gomes at center, Szczerbiak at power forward, Paul Pierce at small forward, Rajon Rondo at shooting guard, and Sebastian Telfair at point guard.


----------



## KingHandles

Apparently the only thing Telfair knows how to shoot is a 9 mill.


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> 2 on Theo, TIME FOR PERK!!!


nah... Let's replace our center with our rookie point guard.


----------



## KingHandles

Premier said:


> nah... Let's replace our center with our rookei point guard.


Replace a center with a point guard? BRILLIANT!


----------



## LX

We suck.


----------



## KingHandles

That was the biggest display of fairy rebounding ever. Congrats Wally.

How about somebody hire a traveling agent for Sebastian?


----------



## Premier

Telfair is turning the ball over more than Mark Blount, but he did show a great first-step in easily blowing by a Cavaliers defender and finishing for a layup and a missed fould shot.


----------



## aquaitious

Sigh, I've just lost all confidence in the Celtics season with this moron still here as coach.

It ****ing took him six minutes to ruin his third chance from me.

Allen and Jefferson in. 

Is Perk really that bad?


----------



## Premier

West isn't playing either. Perkins may be still recovering from his surgery. West is nursing his injured back.


----------



## KingHandles

Happy now aqua?


----------



## KingHandles

Perk looks like Ah-nold.


----------



## Premier

Rondo shows some nice court awareness, as he misses a mid-range shot, but manages to collect the rebound, penetrate the defense, and find a now open Al Jefferson for an easy layup.


----------



## Premier

The Cavaliers have their fair share of turnovers, but the Celtics are turning the ball over every other possession. Also, the Celtics cannot manage to hit a free-throw attempt [3-10]. 

I don't know what's up with the stadium's clocks. The game clock was messed up by like three seconds and the shot clock did not reset after Perkins' offensive rebound.

Perkins is a beast, though. He had a nice, soft hook shot and a good offensive rebound.


----------



## KingHandles

Is it the FSN cameras or my tv, but the colors are really dull??


----------



## Premier

For .2 seconds, the Celtics will go with a lineup of Rondo - Ray - Allen - Green - Scalabrine.


----------



## BostonBasketball

Premier said:


> For .2 seconds, the Celtics will go with a lineup of Rondo - Ray - Allen - Green - Scalabrine.


Those should be the last seconds Scabs sees all season...

Sadly it'll never happen.


----------



## Premier

It's the end of the first quarter with the Celtics down seven, 26-33.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>9</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sebastian Telfair, PG</td><td>7</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, GF</td><td>6</td><td>1-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Theo Ratliff, FC</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rajon Rondo, G</td><td>4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Allan Ray, G</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>2</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>10-20</td><td>1-3</td><td>5-12</td><td>5</td><td>10</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>7</td><td>9</td><td>26</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*41.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 7 (8)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"></td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#061642">*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Snow, PG</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Larry Hughes, SG</td><td>7</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Drew Gooden, PF</td><td>7</td><td>6-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">LeBron James, SF</td><td>7</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zydrunas Ilgauskas, C</td><td>6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Jones, PG</td><td>7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Wesley, SG</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anderson Varejao, F</td><td>2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Donyell Marshall, F</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>13-19</td><td>0-1</td><td>7-10</td><td>2</td><td>9</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>8</td><td>33</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*68.4%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*70.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 4 (2)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## BostonBasketball

YA GERALD...nice dunk.


----------



## Steez

That was a sweet windmill by Gerald...


----------



## Premier

Jefferson looks good.

Gerald with an open-court dunk. First of many, hopefully.


----------



## aquaitious

Perkins with another offensive rebound!


----------



## KingHandles

Gerald is b-e-a-utiful.


----------



## aquaitious

FAST BREAK BASKETBALL.

Perk with 2, goes back, steals ball, to Rajo TO GREEN DUNK.


----------



## LX

Rondo, Green and Allen look great.


----------



## Premier

Allen is still a poor shooter, but he's finishing much better than he did two years ago.

Perkins' offensive output has greatly improved. He's grabbing rebounds, hitting hook shots, and getting open. Perkins looks like he has significantly improved.

The Celtics are making this close.


----------



## Premier

Rondo is fast.

that is all.


----------



## Premier

Al hustles down the floor, catches the pass from Tony Allen, hits the layup, and falls down.


----------



## BostonBasketball

What a....erm...shot by perk


----------



## LX

Gerald Green with the filthy putback..


----------



## Premier

Gerald Green can jump high.

that is all.

Proceed with the four posts describing his putback dunk.


----------



## aquaitious

GREEN! That IS ALL


----------



## -33-

wow Green is a beast, what a dunk....

Can I make the comparison of Allen as a poor man's Dwyane Wade...maybe a rookie year Wade? (less shooting ability than current Wade) He looks like he's developing quite nicely


----------



## KingHandles

Premier said:


> Rondo is fast.
> 
> that is all.


He's sick with the passes too.


----------



## Premier

Rondo is very good at hesitation moves, such as faking three-point attempts, penetrating and faking passes and floaters and eventually passing off to an open player.


----------



## KingHandles

We must not practice blocking out while rebounding...


----------



## Premier

Perkins has a nice block after Gooden manages to grab two offensive reboudns on the same possession. Pierce is virtually non-existent in this game.

Oh, and Wally sucks.


----------



## KingHandles

Premier said:


> Oh, and Wally sucks.


Anyone else notice that too? And, I noticed he waxes his eyebrows now. Sexy! :biggrin:








I'm joking, of course.


----------



## Causeway

I am not able to watch the game so I appreciate the feedback. Very promising what I am hearing about Rondo.


----------



## Premier

One reason why the Celtics should not use Gomes at power forward if he is not desperately needed there is because his shot attempts are easily blocked due to his height. By my count, he's been blocked twice this half.

Szczerbiak just airballed a three-point shot during after a whistle.


----------



## BostonBasketball

Premier said:


> Pierce is virtually non-existent in this game.


I would say that it's a good thing that we're winning even without Pierce doing a ton, though he is not playing badly.


----------



## Premier

Telfair dribbles the length of the court in three seconds and draws a foul. Wow.


----------



## KingHandles

BostonBasketball said:


> I would say that it's a good thing that we're winning even without Pierce doing a ton, though he is not playing badly.


I'd rather smack my nuts 1,000 times with a rubber hammer then watch him shoot free throws though. That would be less painful.


----------



## Premier

Celtics mount a big comeback in the second quarter and are tied with the Cavalier, 59-59, at halftime.

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;"><table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>15</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-2</td><td>5-10</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sebastian Telfair, PG</td><td>11</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, GF</td><td>6</td><td>1-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>13</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Theo Ratliff, FC</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Allan Ray, G</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>12</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>0</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>8</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rajon Rondo, G</td><td>17</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>0</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>23-40</td><td>1-4</td><td>12-25</td><td>9</td><td>17</td><td>10</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>7</td><td>14</td><td>59</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*57.5%*</td><td>*25.0%*</td><td>*48.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 7 (8)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
</td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#061642">*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zydrunas Ilgauskas, C</td><td>5</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Snow, PG</td><td>15</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Larry Hughes, SG</td><td>15</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Drew Gooden, PF</td><td>17</td><td>8-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">3</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">LeBron James, SF</td><td>7</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Jones, PG</td><td>12</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Donyell Marshall, F</td><td>1</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Wesley, SG</td><td>12</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anderson Varejao, F</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>24-38</td><td>0-3</td><td>11-17</td><td>5</td><td>19</td><td>12</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>11</td><td>18</td><td>59</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*63.2%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*64.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 11 (18)</td></tr></tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## aquaitious

KingHandles said:


> I'd rather smack my nuts 1,000 times with a rubber hammer then watch him shoot free throws though. That would be less painful.


You know you'd die? Why not just kill yourself in a less painful way?


----------



## KingHandles

aquaitious said:


> You know you'd die? Why not just kill yourself in a less painful way?


haha would you really?


----------



## LX

Why don't you do it and tell us.


----------



## P-Dub34

Video?


----------



## aquaitious

KingHandles said:


> haha would you really?


_I_ definitely wouldn't, you would though.


----------



## KingHandles

aquaitious said:


> _I_ definitely wouldn't, you would though.


Haaaaa, someone thinks their funny. :clown:


----------



## KingHandles

Pierce sucks right now.


----------



## LX

Signs of life from Olowkandi?


----------



## aquaitious

Kandi man? I thought he got cut.


----------



## Premier

Olowankandi is playing better than Pierce and Wally.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Olowankandi is playing better than Pierce and Wally.


Never underestimate a man playing for a contract.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

olowokandi is playing like he doesnt want to be bagging groceries anytime soon...i like it


----------



## LX

Wally blows.


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> Kandi man? I thought he got cut.


He's most likely going to be the Celtics third center behind Perkins and Ratliff. Expect Pittsnogle, Jones, and Akingbala to be cut. Powe should go to the D-League. Gomes, Jefferson, and Scalabrine will be power forwards. Perkins, Ratliff, and Olowokandi will be centers.


----------



## aquaitious

Ok, youtube sucks.


----------



## aquaitious

The only replay so far. New version of the software, still playing with it. The quality should be also much better than last year.

EDIT: (The replay was actually done in real time...the software is also much faster.  )


----------



## Premier

aqua...you need directshow mpeg-2 decoder to view that.

Also, I'm not getting sound.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> aqua...you need directshow mpeg-2 decoder to view that.
> 
> Also, I'm not getting sound.



I'll get some other ones up too...Rajon is awesome.


----------



## aquaitious

Was Pierce the only player in the NBA to lead his team in all stats?


----------



## Premier

I guess. Why else would they ask that question?


----------



## Premier

At the end of the third quarter, the Celtics lead by fourteen, 84-70.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>23</td><td>4-12</td><td>0-5</td><td>9-16</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sebastian Telfair, PG</td><td>21</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-9</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, GF</td><td>15</td><td>1-8</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>22</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Theo Ratliff, FC</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Allan Ray, G</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>14</td><td>4-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>6</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>0</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rajon Rondo, G</td><td>23</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Olowokandi, C</td><td>9</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">5</td><td>10</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>2</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>28-57</td><td>1-8</td><td>27-47</td><td>18</td><td>38</td><td>13</td><td>9</td><td>3</td><td>16</td><td>21</td><td>84</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*49.1%*</td><td>*12.5%*</td><td>*57.4%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 16 (16)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#061642">*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zydrunas Ilgauskas, C</td><td>5</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Snow, PG</td><td>15</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Larry Hughes, SG</td><td>5</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Drew Gooden, PF</td><td>17</td><td>8-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">3</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">LeBron James, SF</td><td>7</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Jones, PG</td><td>17</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Donyell Marshall, F</td><td>1</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-5</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shannon Brown, G</td><td>6</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Daniel Gibson, G</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luke Jackson, SF</td><td>3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Wesley, SG</td><td>12</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ira Newble, GF</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sasha Pavlovic, GF</td><td>5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anderson Varejao, F</td><td>16</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-8</td><td align="right">0</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Scot Pollard, C</td><td>9</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>28-57</td><td>0-7</td><td>14-22</td><td>8</td><td>28</td><td>14</td><td>10</td><td>5</td><td>17</td><td>27</td><td>70</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*49.1%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*63.6%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 17 (22)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## KingHandles

aquaitious said:


> Was Pierce the only player in the NBA to lead his team in all stats?


I know he had Pts, Rebs, and asst. I don't know about steals.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

quote of the season already...


Mike: "Do you think Brian Scalabrine finds himself in this offense this year?"

Tommy: "hahahahahahahaha"


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## aquaitious

Why do new Celtic players insist on taking numbers that another player had just a few seasons ago?


GO BRANDON HUNTAH MY BOY!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

aquaitious said:


> Why do new Celtic players insist on taking numbers that another player had just a few seasons ago?




cuz theres about 50 numbers that are unavailable


----------



## Premier

Gerald Green with his third dunk. The Celtics look really good.


----------



## BostonBasketball

Gerald to me looks a little bit more sturdy than he did last season. Unfortunatly I think that he still floats a little too much on offense and is not great on defense (though he did just have a nice steal and dunk a moment ago)


----------



## pokpok

rondo is amazing :clap: :clap:


----------



## KingHandles

Great dibble into the shot by Rondo. Very talented.


----------



## KingHandles

Premier said:


> Gerald Green with his third dunk. The Celtics look really good.


The Celtics bench looks good. I don't know about the starters.


----------



## Premier

I nearly spit out my soda watching Scalabrine run the floor.


----------



## aquaitious

Gerald is sending a message!


----------



## pokpok

gerald green is gonna get some serious minutes if he plays like this :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## BostonBasketball

One more bit on Green...that rebound, dribble a little and pass up the court reminded me alot of Pierce.


----------



## aquaitious

BostonBasketball said:


> One more bit on Green...that rebound, dribble a little and pass up the court reminded me alot of Pierce.


They're both natural scoreres, maybe that's what natural scorer's do.


----------



## Premier

Rondo is almost exactly like Marcus Banks, though his defense hasn't been showcased this game.

Allen Ray can shoot...very well.


----------



## aquaitious

Boring file, but tell me if it's any good:

Link 1


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> Boring file, but tell me if it's any good:
> 
> Link 1


Anything with Scalabrine falling is entertainment gold.

Also, sound works on that one. Sound and picture quality looks great.


----------



## P-Dub34

Looks good to me, aqua. Now how 'bout some highlights?


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> Rondo is almost exactly like Marcus Banks, though his defense hasn't been showcased this game.
> 
> Allen Ray can shoot...very well.


Pfffft. 

That's a pretty bad comparison. Considering Banks was NEVER a true PG that makes the comparison invalid in itself.


----------



## aquaitious

LX said:


> Pfffft.
> 
> That's a pretty bad comparison. Considering Banks was NEVER a true PG that makes the comparison invalid in itself.


(Shh, I think he meant his defensive game)

P-Dub:

:curse:


----------



## aquaitious

How about these two:

WMV file

AVI file


----------



## Premier

I don't see how you can say Marcus Banks wasn't a "true" point guard. He looked for passes as much as he looked to shoot. Banks had a tendency to take bad three-point attempts, but please do not disgrace his passing ability and his willingness to pass and create for others.


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> How about these two:
> 
> WMV file


Stick with .mpg.



> AVI file


This opens as a .mp3 file for me [sound only].


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> I don't see how you can say Marcus Banks wasn't a "true" point guard. He looked for passes as much as he looked to shoot. Banks had a tendency to take bad three-point attempts, but please do not disgrace his passing ability and his willingness to pass and create for others.


He had terrible court awareness. He's always been a score-first PG since college. He just doesn't have that natural ability to see the floor well enough.


----------



## Premier

LX said:


> He had terrible court awareness. He's always been a score-first PG since college. He just doesn't have that natural ability to see the floor well enough.


He saw the floor fine. Many of what Rondo is praised for [penetrating in, drawing a defender or two, and passing to the open man] Banks did as well or better.


----------



## Premier

Celtics win by 16, 109-93.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>23</td><td>4-12</td><td>0-5</td><td>9-16</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sebastian Telfair, PG</td><td>21</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-9</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, GF</td><td>15</td><td>1-8</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>22</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Theo Ratliff, FC</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Allan Ray, G</td><td>10</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>5</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>5</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>21</td><td>7-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Leon Powe, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rajon Rondo, G</td><td>23</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>8</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>0</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Olowokandi, C</td><td>9</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">5</td><td>10</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>1</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Pittsnogle, C</td><td>4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>37-78</td><td>3-14</td><td>29-49</td><td>19</td><td>48</td><td>19</td><td>15</td><td>4</td><td>20</td><td>29</td><td>106</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*47.4%*</td><td>*21.4%*</td><td>*59.2%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 20 (18)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#061642">*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zydrunas Ilgauskas, C</td><td>4</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Snow, PG</td><td>15</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Larry Hughes, SG</td><td>3</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Drew Gooden, PF</td><td>17</td><td>8-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">3</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">LeBron James, SF</td><td>7</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Jones, PG</td><td>17</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Donyell Marshall, F</td><td>1</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-5</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shannon Brown, G</td><td>6</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Daniel Gibson, G</td><td>1</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luke Jackson, SF</td><td>10</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Wesley, SG</td><td>12</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ira Newble, GF</td><td>12</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sasha Pavlovic, GF</td><td>0</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anderson Varejao, F</td><td>9</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>8-10</td><td align="right">0</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Scot Pollard, C</td><td>20</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>34-72</td><td>1-12</td><td>23-35</td><td>11</td><td>41</td><td>17</td><td>13</td><td>6</td><td>25</td><td>30</td><td>92</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*47.2%*</td><td>*08.3%*</td><td>*65.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 25 (31)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> He saw the floor fine. Many of what Rondo is praised for [penetrating in, drawing a defender or two, and passing to the open man] Banks did as well or better.


Uh huh. 

I'm not even going to get intot his argument with you. It's like arguing with Marcus Banks' own personal ego.


----------



## Causeway

Wish I saw the game but thanks for the feedback. We have some PG options. Very nice.


----------



## aquaitious

3rd to last one

2nd to last one

Last one...should I stick with this?


----------



## BleedGreen

Rondo's ability to pass looks 100 times better than Banks'. Rondo changed the game with what he did on offense, Banks never did that.


----------



## aquaitious

LX said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> I'm not even going to get intot his argument with you. It's like arguing with Marcus Banks' own personal ego.


We all know the staff gave up on Banks as soon as he got here. Banks is not a pass-first PG, but there's no doubt that he was one of the better setup men the Celtics have had in a while.


----------



## Al Jefferson

Big Al looked like he had a good night.. So did Rondo.


----------



## aquaitious

BleedGreen said:


> Rondo's ability to pass looks 100 times better than Banks'. Rondo changed the game with what he did on offense, Banks never did that.


Let's not get carried away by demolishing the Cavs' second unit.

Rondo's a more natural PG, it seems, but it's not like Banks was incapable of being one.

Banks did, quite a few times, change the game with what he did on defense though.


----------



## Premier

Stick with .wmv [.mpg's sound didn't work that time and with .avi, I'm getting no video].


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Stick with .wmv [.mpg's sound didn't work that time and with .avi, I'm getting no video].


Point me to which .wmv...(I've used like 3 different ones)


----------



## Premier

BleedGreen said:


> Rondo's ability to pass looks 100 times better than Banks'.


Please don't exaggerate. Rondo is a superior passer, yes, but Banks' passing ability is not appreciated. He was an agreeable passer, especially after his first-step. His transition passing does not match Rondo's, but he was definitely a good passer and Rondo is not significantly better.



> Rondo changed the game with what he did on offense, Banks never did that.


Let's note that it was one preseason game and even though Rondo played very well tonight, we should not discount Banks' offensive production, as he was basically the only player running in the early stages of Doc's coaching tenure as a Celtic. Banks initiated the Celtics' fast-break offense when other players were still mildly jogging up the floor and created a quicker pace that wore down opponents.

Celtics fans have a tendency to diminish the ability of former players that sign elsewhere or are traded. Retired Celtics players have a converse effect, as we glorify them.


----------



## BleedGreen

I'm still not too sold on Al Jefferson. He still doesnt use his left hand. He showed that he has a few more moves this year, but its not too hard to play D on a guy that only uses one hand.


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> Point me to which .wmv...(I've used like 3 different ones)


this .wmv worked for me [sound and picture] and along with this .mpg


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> this .wmv worked for me [sound and picture] and along with this .mpg


The first link is to a .avi...

I meant this one. - *Premier*


----------



## BleedGreen

Premier said:


> Please don't exaggerate. Rondo is a superior passer, yes, but Banks' passing ability is not appreciated. He was an agreeable passer, especially after his first-step. His transition passing does not match Rondo's, but he was definitely a good passer and Rondo is not significantly better.
> 
> 
> Let's note that it was one preseason game and even though Rondo played very well tonight, we should not discount Banks' offensive production, as he was basically the only player running in the early stages of Doc's coaching tenure as a Celtic. Banks initiated the Celtics' fast-break offense when other players were still mildly jogging up the floor and created a quicker pace that wore down opponents.
> 
> Celtics fans have a tendency to diminish the ability of former players that sign elsewhere or are traded. Retired Celtics players have a converse effect, as we glorify them.


Banks could pass after he made his move yes, but he never really showed that he could run an offense. He dribbled down the court, passed to the wing and dissappeared. Banks could pass, yes, but he never showed that he was a guy that could run a team. 

I'm not saying Rondo is already a floor general or anything, but he is already showing much more than Banks, in that department anyway. For years Celtic fans have been looking for a true pass-first point guard and here he is. But dont get me wrong, Rondo has A LOT to prove.


----------



## BleedGreen

Premier said:


> Celtics fans have a tendency to diminish the ability of former players that sign elsewhere or are traded. Retired Celtics players have a converse effect, as we glorify them.


I was never sold on Banks' talents. He never showed that he could run a team. Its not like I'm jumping off the bandwagon.


----------



## aquaitious

Anyone got any other coments for the video files?

P-Dub?


----------



## agoo

I wish I got to see this game. Rondo looks good, which is exciting, considering how bad it appears Telfair did. Green looks to have the pro offense down atleast somewhat, but there wasn't much doubt that he would figure that out.

Anybody want to tell me how Jefferson looked? Was he still soft and confused, or were those reports true and he's trimmed some fat?


----------



## P-Dub34

Gosh, Telfair is _quick._ Rondo definitely sees the court well, and I still love Gomes.

Aqua, two of those files, the picture was very small...the other one was better, IMO.

BTW, thanks, I appreciate the clips.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

BleedGreen said:


> I'm not saying Rondo is already a floor general or anything, but he is already showing much more than Banks, in that department anyway.




rondo has not already shown ANYTHING more than banks after one preseason game...i agree with all of prems previous posts and without trying to be redundant rondo looks like marcus banks out there except for the fact that banks had a few years under his belt and rondo is a rookie...i dont see why doc wouldnt give marcus a chance but is willing to give rondo the reigns


----------



## Premier

BleedGreen said:


> Banks could pass after he made his move yes, but he never really showed that he could run an offense. He dribbled down the court, passed to the wing and dissappeared. Banks could pass, yes, but he never showed that he was a guy that could run a team.


Banks spent most of his playing time playing with Paul Pierce and Ricky Davis. The offense was give the ball to Paul and stand still for most of the last two seasons. Rondo, tonight, was not under the same restrictions, as Pierce did not command the ball. Rondo was free to create without deferring to Pierce.



> I'm not saying Rondo is already a floor general or anything, but he is already showing much more than Banks, in that department anyway. For years Celtic fans have been looking for a true pass-first point guard and here he is. But dont get me wrong, Rondo has A LOT to prove.


Well, Telfair is much more advanced of a passer than Rondo or Banks. Banks, though, was not responsible for floor general duties. We don't even know if Rondo will act as a floor general. The discussion is about what we feel about Banks' ability to lead an offense. In Boston, he wasn't given the opportunity to be a floor general and hopefully he can show his ability in Phoenix.


----------



## Premier

agoo101284 said:


> Anybody want to tell me how Jefferson looked? Was he still soft and confused, or were those reports true and he's trimmed some fat?


He wasn't an athletic force, but he obviously trimmed down. He looks weaker, though and failed to finish strong on a dunk. He looks more committed to improving, though and his defense looks better.


----------



## aquaitious

P-Dub34 said:


> Gosh, Telfair is _quick._ Rondo definitely sees the court well, and I still love Gomes.
> 
> Aqua, two of those files, the picture was very small...the other one was better, IMO.
> 
> BTW, thanks, I appreciate the clips.


By small you mean you didn't maximize it, right?


----------



## P-Dub34

Right. One automatically went big, while the other two didn't.


----------



## Premier

P-Dub34 said:


> Right. One automatically went big, while the other two didn't.


I think we're going to do something with YouTube. We'll have it sorted out by the regular season.


----------



## P-Dub34

That'd be lovely, I can't wait. What would be even better is if I could get that online league pass without buying it for my TV as well (which I can't do as I live in a dorm).


----------



## agoo

Premier said:


> He wasn't an athletic force, but he obviously trimmed down. He looks weaker, though and failed to finish strong on a dunk. He looks more committed to improving, though and his defense looks better.


Well, the wheels are spinning atleast, so that's a step in the right direction.

Any word on his ankles?


----------



## aquaitious

P-Dub34 said:


> That'd be lovely, I can't wait. What would be even better is if I could get that online league pass without buying it for my TV as well (which I can't do as I live in a dorm).


I think the 1st file that was big was also five megs for four seconds of film...that's why it was a big screen.


----------



## HB

So whats the deal with Olowokandi. 10 rebounds in 9 minutes is absurd


----------



## P-Dub34

He's probably going to tear up preseason, earn a roster spot, and then get back to his usual, useless existence.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Green looked mighty beastly in highlights...the east better look out!


----------



## BleedGreen

Premier said:


> Banks spent most of his playing time playing with Paul Pierce and Ricky Davis. The offense was give the ball to Paul and stand still for most of the last two seasons. Rondo, tonight, was not under the same restrictions, as Pierce did not command the ball. Rondo was free to create without deferring to Pierce.
> 
> 
> Well, Telfair is much more advanced of a passer than Rondo or Banks. Banks, though, was not responsible for floor general duties. We don't even know if Rondo will act as a floor general. The discussion is about what we feel about Banks' ability to lead an offense. In Boston, he wasn't given the opportunity to be a floor general and hopefully he can show his ability in Phoenix.


As a coach you work with what you have. If you dont have point guard that can create then you have to do something else. That is why Banks played the role he did. He wasnt asked to be more than he was. A good passer makes everyone around him better. Do you think you'll see Rondo take the ball up and pass it to the wing this year? No, he'll create. 

Yeah he still has a lot to prove and this is still Bassy's job anyway.


----------



## KingHandles

BleedGreen said:


> As a coach you work with what you have. If you dont have point guard that can create then you have to do something else. That is why Banks played the role he did. He wasnt asked to be more than he was. A good passer makes everyone around him better. Do you think you'll see Rondo take the ball up and pass it to the wing this year? No, he'll create.
> 
> Yeah he still has a lot to prove and this is still Bassy's job anyway.


I bet we'll see a little of both. Doc won't stray too far from the kick it to Pierce and watch him do the rest offense until the guys prove they can handle their own on a regular basis.


----------



## Floods

I try not to get excited over preseason games, but last night the guys made that really hard.


----------



## KingHandles

HB said:


> So whats the deal with Olowokandi. 10 rebounds in 9 minutes is absurd


Pierce and Kandi must have planned some of those rebounds, :clown: because the shots Pierce was taking were UGLY, and the rebounds were nice, but so funny to see sometime. Like the one were he popped it up 4-5 times before grabbing it. But, I agree exactly with what P-Dub said.


----------



## whiterhino

I was extremely impressed with our team last night.

Once again I will repeat, Gerald Green will demand to be in the rotation this season by sheer skill the kid is too good to sit all season...he will be in the rotation.

Perk looked great and he's definately a legit center in the league now.

Al looked like the Al of his rookie year, I'm not gonna get excited yet but that was nice to see.

Kandiman was a beast in his short minutes and locked a roster spot in my opinion. As our 3rd center behind a guy like Theo who can get injured and for the league minimum I am good with that.

Rajon Rondo - WOW, kid is way better than I thought........he's gonna overtake Telfair, that is coming.

Allen Ray -what a bargain this kid was not even drafted I don't get that

Ryan Gomes - great consistent play which is what I've come to expect from him.

Great game from our kiddie corps.....I'm happy


----------



## P-Dub34

Let's not forget it was just one game...


----------



## Causeway

whiterhino said:


> I was extremely impressed with our team last night.
> 
> Once again I will repeat, Gerald Green will demand to be in the rotation this season by sheer skill the kid is too good to sit all season...he will be in the rotation.
> 
> Perk looked great and he's definately a legit center in the league now.
> 
> Al looked like the Al of his rookie year, I'm not gonna get excited yet but that was nice to see.
> 
> Kandiman was a beast in his short minutes and locked a roster spot in my opinion. As our 3rd center behind a guy like Theo who can get injured and for the league minimum I am good with that.
> 
> Rajon Rondo - WOW, kid is way better than I thought........he's gonna overtake Telfair, that is coming.
> 
> Allen Ray -what a bargain this kid was not even drafted I don't get that
> 
> Ryan Gomes - great consistent play which is what I've come to expect from him.
> 
> Great game from our kiddie corps.....I'm happy


 :clap: 

Not sure who will win out the PG spot - but the important thing is we now have some very nie options.


----------



## Floods

If Rondo keeps this up, ha **** Bassy I'm starting Rondo and watching him tear it up.

I'm debating changing my name to Rajon_Rondo :angel:


----------



## Causeway

TheBigDonut said:


> If Rondo keeps this up, ha **** Bassy I'm starting Rondo and watching him tear it up.
> 
> I'm debating changing my name to Rajon_Rondo :angel:


Not sure about "**** Bassy" - but having to young PG's with talent duke it out - that's good.


----------



## Sundance

whiterhino said:


> I was extremely impressed with our team last night.
> 
> Once again I will repeat, Gerald Green will demand to be in the rotation this season by sheer skill the kid is too good to sit all season...he will be in the rotation.
> 
> Perk looked great and he's definately a legit center in the league now.
> 
> Al looked like the Al of his rookie year, I'm not gonna get excited yet but that was nice to see.
> 
> Kandiman was a beast in his short minutes and locked a roster spot in my opinion. As our 3rd center behind a guy like Theo who can get injured and for the league minimum I am good with that.
> 
> Rajon Rondo - WOW, kid is way better than I thought........he's gonna overtake Telfair, that is coming.
> 
> Allen Ray -what a bargain this kid was not even drafted I don't get that
> 
> Ryan Gomes - great consistent play which is what I've come to expect from him.
> 
> Great game from our kiddie corps.....I'm happy



Since I didn't have access to the game down here, I'm really glad to hear all this. Sounds like a good start, even if it is only the beginning of preseason. :cheers:


----------



## aquaitious

BleedGreen said:


> As a coach you work with what you have. *If you dont have point guard that can create then you have to do something else.* That is why Banks played the role he did. He wasnt asked to be more than he was. A good passer makes everyone around him better. Do you think you'll see Rondo take the ball up and pass it to the wing this year? No, he'll create.
> 
> Yeah he still has a lot to prove and this is still Bassy's job anyway.


But we did have a PG that can create, preoblem is, the coach didn't like it.


----------

